
The Disrupters: DeepMind's Demis Hassabis [audio] - mikhailfranco
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p06qvj98
======
mikhailfranco
Great interview with Hassabis from the BBC.

It's meanderingly biographical, with insights about the long path to success:
internships, curiosity, startups, commitment, burnout, trusted team mates and
eventual successes ..

